# plastisol or sublimation print heat press cotton shirt



## louie2016 (Mar 28, 2016)

hi guys,

can i please ask your opinion if which can i use for a cost less and more profit process of printing heat prees(sublimation or plastisol)?
i am making custom made 100% cotton shirts and was going to put designs on them,with better quality of course.
hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

Sublimation does not work on cotton.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sublimation only works on Polyester products.


----------



## louie2016 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logomotive said:


> Sublimation does not work on cotton.


hi selanac,

does this mean those things and videos i saw on the internet (youtube) does not really work?


----------



## louie2016 (Mar 28, 2016)

does this mean i those i saw on the net videos does not work at all?preferably youtube?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

louie2016 said:


> does this mean i those i saw on the net videos does not work at all?preferably youtube?


no not 100% cotton.they can work on 60/40 tshirts or more but for best results more poly better the image. And sub is not cheap. Neither is Plastisol printing.


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

actually the company i work for just formulated a dye sub ink for cotton. with great vividness and durability. it will take a treatment coating over the shirt and after drying it would be ready for the transfer paper to be applied then pressed with heat. There are plenty of sublimation inks for polyester out there. but there is only one for cotton.  it works best with white shirts.


----------



## louie2016 (Mar 28, 2016)

hi steve,

is this formulated dye sub ink out on the market?


----------

